# The Million Dollar Torte



## omahasmoker (Jul 29, 2009)

this is the all time summer time favorite around here. its not too much work and it is delicious.

1 box yellow (or devils food) Jiffy cake mix
1 egg
1/2 cup milk
1 box jello instant pudding (vanilla or chocolate) 
2 cups milk
1 8oz brick cream cheese-softened
1 tub cool whip

make the jiffy cake in a 9X13 pan -it will be thin and cook in about 10 minutes, so beware.- mix up the box of jello pudding and let it set up in the fridge. soften the cream cheese in warm water and using a electric mixer, mix it in to the pudding. there will be small lumps.

spread the pudding/cream cheese mix across the cooled jiffy cake. you can put drained pineapple tidbits on top of the pudding mix if desired. top the whole thing with the cool whip and add nuts or hersheys syrup if desired. serve chilled. 

some people like the chocolate/chocolate and some like the vanilla/vanilla with pineapple. we have also made this with butterscotch pudding and it was great.  

the pudding/cream cheese mix has a creamy rich taste and the thin jiffy cake gives it some nice body.  if you use anything besides jiffy cake, the pudding mix will soak into the cake and it will be a mess. 

you can also make this very diet friendly by using sugar free pudding, the fake cream cheese, and light cool whip.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 29, 2009)

will have to try that. Thanks for posting.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 29, 2009)

Sounds good, I may try it also.


----------

